# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Easy-Unlocker تحديثات :  Eubox samsung exclusive hot summer update

## hassan riach

Easy Unlocker samsung tool some world exclusive inside (8-7-2011) :
================================================== =========  

```
-We wanted make so safest if is possible and added code reading for Qcom Android phones and Windows 7 Phones.

I5700, I5800, I7500, S5660, S5830, I8700, I917... and others (speed for code reading : 5 seconds )
Autoanalyze Techonology in server. All know versions supported ! ** EUBOX exclusive **

-Added to server decoding algo for latest firmware versions of S7230E, S7233E (Read codes without patching): ** EUBOX exclusive **

-Improved sysinfo speed in old models : Now you can unlock very old models like zv60, z400... just over usb and samsung drivers only .** EUBOX exclusive **

-Added Broadcomm direct unlock procedure for model F480i and F488i

-Added Increase speed in general but mostly on msl16 tridend phones (15 seconds, right now )

-Fixed minor bugs in port detection
```

download link : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!    

```
Note : Server for licenses downloading is alive again and in a couple of days all software will be available with more surprisses, stay tunned
```

EUbox Team 2011

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## abdeslam43

مشكور ياعز الناس

----------

